# Tired of having to carry so much at the camp site, swap meet and pier fishing



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So I decided to make a cool cart to do all my needs of toting everything from kids to fishing gear that is also fun even thought it is a bit heavy. All from left over materials so I won't have much $ in it so here is video one of the build.https://youtu.be/36yiqhARYY4


----------

